# Lust4Lawn 2022 Backyard 100% Mazama (Reno'd Fall 2021)



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

I reno'd this area Fall 2021 including bringing in 18 yards of top soil. (Reno Thread: 2021 Mazama Mono Reno Backyard - NJ)

This spring the grassy weeds were very prominent. Mostly Poa Annua but some Poa Triv too. I was unable to get Prodiamine down in the Fall due to a late seed down date. This combined with 18 yards of outside soil is a bad combination.

Soil Test from this spring shows continued potassium deficit despite monthly applications of SOP. I spoke to the agronomist at Waypoint and he said to continue applications and leave clippings if possible so that is the plan. I started at thread to discuss this here: Low Potassium Continues with SOP



*2022 Applications:*
03/21 0-0-7 with Dimension (Split App)
04/20 .5 N/1K via AMS (Granular)
05/03 Tenacity @ 2oz/A and .6oz/K of Imidacloprid
05/03 2lbs/K of SOP (1 lb of K)
05/03 .25 N/1K via AMS (Granular)
05/13 .25 N/1K via AMS (Granular)
05/18 1 oz/K Propiconazole and .37 oz/K Azoxystrobin watered in 10 minutes per zone.
05/26 0.25 oz/K Citric Acid, 1 oz/K FeATURE
06/03 2lbs/K of SOP (1 lb of K)
06/11 SpeedZone @ 1.4oz/K, Tenacity @ 2oz/A with NIS
06/11 Prodiamine 5g/K
06/14 1.75 oz/K Thiophanate-methyl 46.2% TM 4.5 Watered in immediately
06/16 0.1 lb of N via AMS, .25 oz Citric Acid, 2 oz/K Ferrous Sulfate, .4 oz/K T-Nex
06/28 Bifen 1oz/A, Imidacloprid .5 oz/K
06/30 1.75 oz/K Thiophanate-methyl 46.2% TM 4.5 and .37oz/K Azoxystrobin watered in
07/08 .15 N/1K via Urea Spray (6 gallons of .1lb/gal)
07/18 1 oz/K Propiconazole
08/02 1.5 oz/K Propiconazole, .37 oz/K Azoxystrobin watered in 10 minutes
08/18 1.5 oz/K Propiconazole
09/01 .25 N/1K via AMS granular
09/10 .5 N/1K via AMS granular, 6g/K Prodiamine and 4oz/A Tenacity with NIS
10/13 .5 N/1K via AMS granular
11/02 .5 N/1K via AMS granular


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

I have a bunch of Poa Annua from the dirt that I brought in. I missed my fall Pre-M due to Covid so here I am.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

I really dinged this area by being careless spraying T-Nex at too high a rate initially thinking that my 2" HOC wouldn't take a hit. WRONG. Luckily the high temps are burning through the GDD quickly.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

Here is what over regulation with T-Nex looks like almost 2 weeks later (~240 GDD). Don't do it, mmmmkay.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Ben4Birdies (12 mo ago)

Beautiful! How has the Mazama been treating you this fall? Any issues since you over-regulated it?


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

Ben4Birdies said:


> Beautiful! How has the Mazama been treating you this fall? Any issues since you over-regulated it?


It's been great. It was looking great by around July 18th so it took a solid month to get back to earlier condition. I'm so happy with the Mazama in this location. This yard does not get great sun and the Mazama is performing wonderfully. The color of this grass is great and it was the right variety for this somewhat shade prone area. I'm going to do a comparison thread with my Bluebank front lawn shortly.


----------



## kbg_forever (4 mo ago)

That looks great! I just reno'd my front yard with Mazama and can't wait for it to mature and fill in more. It is starting to darken up now.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

The backyard is looking nice. The Mazama color is great and currently cut at 2". I've been mowing every 2-3 days to keep up with the leaves. 

I set the Honda HRX on about 70% mulch to help reduce the particle size to make bag changes less frequent.


----------

